# Preorder ban



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

So apparently I've been banned from pre-orders for a year, even though I submitted my final version before the deadline.

What I think triggered the issue was sending a couple of updates between that deadline and the release date, to fix typos and remove one less-than-stellar sentence from somewhere in the middle of the book. I'd assumed that because I'd met the deadline and had marked that file as my final draft, that it was perfectly acceptable to submit updates just as I would when it's live. For instance, to add call to action text at the back.

I've contacted KDP support, but I'm actually in a little bit of shock. Has this happened to anyone else? If the file shouldn't be touched for that magical ten days, then why doesn't KDP disable it after I submitted that final draft?


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

I was told in another forum that you _could_ makes changes after submitting the final draft. Sorry to hear.
I was banned after submitting my final proof the day before it was due. I contacted KDP and they told me I forgot to click the "final" button. I was lucky enough to have the ban lifted. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone else posted something similar....but I can't remember what the resolution was.  Seems to me it involved groveling....someone will chime in.

Betsy


----------



## AuthorX (Nov 11, 2014)

It says clearly on Amazon support:
*
Warning: Your final version must be uploaded at least 10 days before the release date you set*

You can make changes up until 10 days before your book is released, and then you cannot. This is why they have that button that you must check that says "This is my _final _version"

Once that 10 days window hits, you have to wait for the book to go live for changes, or your will get your ban.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought they locked it, so you couldn't make changes even if you wanted to. Weird.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

That is not true. Or not consistently applied. Or maybe it depends if they contact you. I submitted mine on time, then got an email from KDP that there was a formatting glitch and I was allowed to fix and upload the corrected file. I've talked to others who said they were able to resubmit as well until it locks down 4 days before release. I wouldn't have tried though if they hadn't told me to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the other thread I was thinking of--from October 2014:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,196652.msg2769810.html#msg2769810

Betsy


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

kiraward said:


> It says clearly on Amazon support:
> *
> Warning: Your final version must be uploaded at least 10 days before the release date you set*


That doesn't seem clear to me, actually. "Final version" to be means release-ready, not "unmodifiable". I would have just waited for release day to make those two updates if I'd known. My expectation was that they would sit on those updates until after release, not view them as a failure to release in time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

wolfrom said:


> That doesn't seem clear to me, actually. "Final version" to be means release-ready, not "unmodifiable".


Final means final. That is crystal clear. Amazon checks the files in their final form to make sure that they are ready in case there are required changes (see Pam's post above). If they allowed people to submit "final" versions and then allow them to modify said final versions after the fact, it isn't really "final" is it? You are creating more work for Amazon because now the file they already approved has to be approved again.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I think there was some wiggle room the first few months where authors may have uploaded "final files" and then changed them a day or two after with no repercussions. But we are now in month 6 of preorders. 

I'm uploading my final file today, even though it's not due until tomorrow. There's no reason to leave anything up to chance.

I am sorry you have lost preorder status for a year.


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> If they allowed people to submit "final" versions and then allow them to modify said final versions after the fact, it isn't really "final" is it? You are creating more work for Amazon because now the file they already approved has to be approved again.


I don't believe that argument can work, since there's nothing stopping me from making changes twice a day after it's released.

I get that I broke the rules now, but I still think it's poorly communicated within KDP's book edit form.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Aw, and here I was about to try a pre-order. But I'm one of those obsessive-compulsive writers who wouldn't be able to wait until the book went live to correct a typo or grammar flub. Guess I'll hold on for now and watch what comes of this. Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

wolfrom said:


> I get that I broke the rules now, but I still think it's poorly communicated within KDP's book edit form.


I agree. It's not at all clear that you can make as many changes as you like up to the 10-day deadline, but none at all afterwards. And frankly, if you're not allowed to make changes, it shouldn't be possible.

The only cardinal sin should be not uploading a final version before the deadline. After that, everything unchangeable should be locked.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

wolfrom said:


> I don't believe that argument can work, since there's nothing stopping me from making changes twice a day after it's released.
> 
> I get that I broke the rules now, but I still think it's poorly communicated within KDP's book edit form.


Pre-orders are a completely different animal than the normal listings. With the pre-orders, Amazon has to make sure that the work is complete. Indies fought tooth and nail to get pre-orders, and the reason for that is that Amazon did not trust indies to provide final books for pre-order. Amazon has a vested interest in making sure pre-orders are FINAL so that they do not have angry customers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, 

let's remember that anyone can make a mistake or miss something.  I know I have.  Let's not be too quick to jump on wolfrom.

Betsy


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

wolfrom said:


> I don't believe that argument can work, since there's nothing stopping me from making changes twice a day after it's released.
> 
> I get that I broke the rules now, but I still think it's poorly communicated within KDP's book edit form.


Did you click the 'this is my final draft ready for release' button when you uploaded the 'first' final file? Thats the only thing I could think of that might make them ban you if you had indeed uploaded it (as far as you were concerned). In my experience they only lock the file approx 3 days before release and I have definitely made changes in the interim between final file and this locked period.
Sympathies.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Contact KDP support. If you explain they may give you the ability back.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

DaCosta said:


> I thought they locked it, so you couldn't make changes even if you wanted to. Weird.


Common sense would dictate that they would have developed the dashboard for preorders to behave like that. Oh but of course this is Amazon, common sense make up only 50% of the equation.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll go against my normal form and defend Amazon policy. A final pre-order form should be final because it is common to introduce new errors when you are tidying up old ones. 

On Smashwords you get a red-letter warning on the update page that the book is due for release within 10 days (or whatever their limit is), but you can still hit submit. The issue is more important to Smashwords if you are distributing to other retailers via them. Amazon should have a similar warning or simply take the book into checking mode such as happens after you do a normal update. What I don't defend is a one-year ban - I wonder if that is a hang-over from the origins of pre-orders with mainstream publishers.


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> For those that are having trouble understanding what Amazon means by FINAL, here is the dictionary definition.
> [...]
> Please note the bolded definition. I hope this helps so that no one else accidently gets a one year ban.


But the argument could be made that Amazon could have refused or postponed those changes that they allow without restriction after the release date. No matter if I should get banned or not (the argument could be made that based on content, my books should be banned forever), Amazon could be preventing confusion from less-literate self-publishers such as myself by implementing controls on their end, rather than retroactively banning without notification.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Actually, Amazon's pre-order rules are bizarre. While one would think final meant final, it doesn't, or...it didn't. In order to be able to upload a file after the final file, you must check the box that says this is the final file so you can upload a file after the final file that becomes your new final file unless you upload another before the 3 day cut-off. How if *should* work is 10 days before you upload your final file - the end. But it hasn't been functioning that way at all. Perhaps, they've finally made it so? For those who say you should be locked out, perhaps. However, would you rather release a file with errors and  p*ss  off your readers or lose your privileges for a year?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

I support the pre-order rules for all of the arguments given above.

My ONLY objection is that you have to produce the final version 10 days before your launch date. Mine is 15th and the close date is the 6th.

If you upload a book on the 12/14th and click [publish] it is available to order as early as 12 hours later (agreed it takes a few days to replicate fully). This seems a little strict to me. I also think a year's ban is an awfully harsh for a ''first offence' it would be more reasonable to do, say 1st - 3 months, 2nd - 6 months, etc., I know its more work for Amazon, but its mostly automated, so cannot be that bad to manage.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

wolfrom said:


> But the argument could be made that Amazon could have refused or postponed those changes that they allow without restriction after the release date. No matter if I should get banned or not (the argument could be made that based on content, my books should be banned forever), Amazon could be preventing confusion from less-literate self-publishers such as myself by implementing controls on their end, rather than retroactively banning without notification.


Why should they implement controls on their end because an author didn't understand a word? See here is the thing, Amazon is assuming if you are smart enough to write a book, then you are smart enough to read the instructions. So why should Amazon add more costs to their end?

Though hey we all learned something. So that is always good.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I dunno. I recently uploaded a final file, then made a few changes and uploaded a new one a few days later (after the 10-day deadline) and had no issues.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've asked for civility and a bit of kindness, folks.  I've removed a post that did not meet that standard, and edited a post that quoted it.

Let those of you who are without sin throw the first stones.  On second thought, no stones.

Thanks,

Betsy
KB MOD


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Why should they implement controls on their end because an author didn't understand a word? See here is the thing, Amazon is assuming if you are smart enough to write a book, then you are smart enough to read the instructions. So why should Amazon add more costs to their end?


If the instructions were unambiguous that would be fine. But I agree with Wolfrom that there is room for confusion. I've uploaded a 'final' version. And then uploaded another 'final' version. No problem, because I did it outside the 10 day window.

Final is not quite as final as all that. Until it is.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

What am I going to do with this bag of rocks now?


----------



## Mystery Maven (Sep 17, 2014)

wolfrom said:


> But the argument could be made that Amazon could have refused or postponed those changes that they allow without restriction after the release date. No matter if I should get banned or not (the argument could be made that based on content, my books should be banned forever), Amazon could be preventing confusion from less-literate self-publishers such as myself by implementing controls on their end, rather than retroactively banning without notification.


This, exactly. I've done 2 pre-orders so far. One just released 2 days ago. Both times, I interpreted "final" to mean "not a draft." I uploaded my file and hit "this is my final manuscript" or whatever before the deadline. I made changes to the backmatter after that (within the 10-day cutt-off, but more than 4 days before release) and re-uploaded without issue.

Within 4 days of release, Amazon won't allow you to go from you dashboard to editing that book. The little buttons don't work, and I seem to remember there being some kind of message telling me I couldn't because it was preparing to go live.

If Amazon doesn't want us to make changes after the 10-day deadline, they should make it this way during the whole 10-day period.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> Why should they implement controls on their end because an author didn't understand a word? See here is the thing, Amazon is assuming if you are smart enough to write a book, then you are smart enough to read the instructions. So why should Amazon add more costs to their end?
> 
> Though hey we all learned something. So that is always good.


Those of us who have experience with pre-orders know that things are not as clear cut as you would like to believe.

_edited because quote you responded to was edited... --Betsy_


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

wolfrom said:


> But the argument could be made that Amazon could have refused or postponed those changes that they allow without restriction after the release date. No matter if I should get banned or not (the argument could be made that based on content, my books should be banned forever), Amazon could be preventing confusion from less-literate self-publishers such as myself by implementing controls on their end, rather than retroactively banning without notification.


It is not Amazon's problem if you are "less-literate." In fact, this is exactly why indies had to FIGHT to get pre-orders in the first place. One should ALWAYS assume Amazon will interpret their own rules in their own favor, not yours. They have no legal, moral, or ethical obligation to hold your hand on this. You are the publisher. It is your job, and only your job, to understand what the word "final" means. The fact that Amazon's system did not lock you out does not remove your own responsibility.

As Betsy said, mistakes happen. We've all done them. And this isn't about piling on. But mistakes have consequences in business. Sometimes, those consequences are harsh. Indies tend to think Amazon is their friend, and thus should use kid-gloves with us. Amazon is not our friend. They are not our family. They aren't even a "business partner." They are a huge corporate entity that keeps its vendors under its thumb and resolves conflicts with vendors using an axe, not a scalpel. Yes, the one year ban is punitive. It is meant to be. It is meant to deter indies because Amazon does not trust us to behave without harsh measures. And they way some folks have tried to re-interpret the very clear rule and say it is Amazon's fault for "allowing" them to break the rule simply proves to Amazon why indies can't be trusted.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm glad they don't lock us out. It gives you the chance (for a price, the ban) to fix your mistake (wrong file, file filled with booboos).


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

Monique said:


> I'm glad they don't lock us out. It gives you the chance (for a price, the ban) to fix your mistake (wrong file, file filled with booboos).


Slightly off topic, but relevant. I think the big problem is the tendency for authors to not consider ebooks "permanent." If authors were paying for a print run of physical books, they would take more care in making sure the final galley was, in fact, final. But because it is so easy to make changes, I think it makes people sloppy...or at least less concerned about making sure everything is buttoned up. The "I can always fix it later" mentality is detrimental. If authors approached digital like they would a print run, they would save themselves a great deal of heartache.

It doesn't have to be perfect. _It has to be sellable_. Make sure the final product is in sellable condition and move on to the next project. When you upload to KDP, you should have the same confirdence that the book is "done" as you would if you handed off hard copies to a printer to print 1000 copies. Stop playing around with the same book three times a week correcting stray commas and whatnot.


----------



## Mystery Maven (Sep 17, 2014)

Are you guys kidding me? The OP clearly used "less-literate" tongue-in-cheek. You really think she's less literate because she's learned to read Amazon-ese? At Amazon, final doesn't always mean final. And the fact that they freeze you out of making changes at one point (4 days before release) sends the message that you CAN make changes the other times.

Amazon typically uses a pop-up or some other type of in-your-face warning when you're about to do something catastrophic. Otherwise they just disallow it by making it impossible. For example, changing your file on Createspace. You get a CLEAR warning and they ask if you're sure, tell you the consequences, etc.

Who is less literate? The one who's reading Amazon's cues, recognizing a pattern and interpreting Amazon-ese accordingly, or the lady with the dictionary?

I LOVE my dictionary, but come on. Maybe we should look up "language."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> What am I going to do with this bag of rocks now?












Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


So cute!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Being the lady with the dictionary or a dozen one of which makes an excellent riser for a fan, I was just agreeing with Julie.  Now I do agree with being able to change it if you accidently uploaded Cinisapain version 1 instead of Cinisapain version 10.  But otherwise, why?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> Being the lady with the dictionary or a dozen one of which makes an excellent riser for a fan, I was just agreeing with Julie. Now I do agree with being able to change it if you accidently uploaded Cinisapain version 1 instead of Cinisapain version 10. But otherwise, why?


Do you agree that final doesn't always mean final?


----------



## Mystery Maven (Sep 17, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Being the lady with the dictionary or a dozen one of which makes an excellent riser for a fan, I was just agreeing with Julie. Now I do agree with being able to change it if you accidently uploaded Cinisapain version 1 instead of Cinisapain version 10. But otherwise, why?


In my case, to add links in my backmatter to newly released books. Any number of reasons. I am changing my files constantly. Regardless of the OP's reasons, she was not off-base in thinking there would be no problem. I made the same assumption based on Amazon's previous use of the word "final" as well as on their previous behavior, and I did NOT lose my privileges. I would've gone on my merry way with my next pre-order and done the same if I hadn't seen this thread.

When you publish on all these different platforms, you realize there are many times you have to interpret what the instructions mean to the best of your ability.

Do you think you could get by interpreting my trade publisher's contract with just the dictionary? Or do you think you might need some background on the common procedures in publishing contracts in order to understand it properly?

The common procedure on Amazon is to issue a pop-up-type warning or disable the function if you're about to do something catastrophic.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Mystery Maven said:


> In my case, to add links in my backmatter to newly released books. Any number of reasons. I am changing my files constantly. Regardless of the OP's reasons, she was not off-base in thinking there would be no problem. I made the same assumption based on Amazon's previous use of the word "final" as well as on their previous behavior, and I did NOT lose my privileges. I would've gone on my merry way with my next pre-order and done the same if I hadn't seen this thread.
> 
> When you publish on all these different platforms, you realize there are many times you have to interpret what the instructions mean to the best of your ability.
> 
> ...


Well now, if I was to get a contract from a trad publisher, I would most definitely find someone that could read all the legalese and yes if there was a word I didn't know I would also look it up.
Though here is my question to you. I am assuming that when you apply for a pre-order, you have a certain amount of time to get your final draft up. I am assuming they give you a date it needs to be ready. You know in advance the when, so why need to change it in those 10 days? That is what I am not understanding. Unless something drastic happens

As to Monique's question. Yes, final should be final with very few exceptions like uploading ver 1.0 instead of 10. That is the only time one should get a pass.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

The thing is, those of us who have actually used pre-orders know that, in this case, final is far from final. Being a stickler for the definition just isn't helpful in this convo.


----------



## Mystery Maven (Sep 17, 2014)

Cinisa, I already answered your question. In my case, to add links to new releases. (FYI, they don't have links until they are available for sale. I'm not sure what your level of knowledge is on that.)

ETA: Cinisa, my point was that just knowing the dictionary definition of a word is not enough. And you and others here are being very insulting to the OP, acting as though she doesn't know the definition of a simple word. It's really unnecessary. 

I'm also going to say this one more time:

The common procedure on Amazon is to issue a pop-up-type warning or disable the function if you're about to do something catastrophic.

That is "Final" in Amazon-ese.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I see what you are saying Mystery Maven and Monique.


----------



## Mystery Maven (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you, Cinisa.

Wolfrom, thank you for starting this thread. It's good to know that Amazon is being inconsistent in this, and that we could end up losing our privileges even if we're "allowed" to update the file on our dashboards. I'm sorry this happened to you, and I hope you get a positive response from Amazon. Please, let them know that you heard others were not "allowed" to click in to edit changes during the last few days, and thought you were OK since you'd previously uploaded a final ms.


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

Hmm... now I'm more confused... and I didn't think that was possible...  

KDP Support says it was a mistake and my access to pre-order has been restored.

But I'm not seeing the option on the title I was setting up. So maybe it just takes time to propagate...


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Pre-orders are a completely different animal than the normal listings. With the pre-orders, Amazon has to make sure that the work is complete. Indies fought tooth and nail to get pre-orders, and the reason for that is that Amazon did not trust indies to provide final books for pre-order. Amazon has a vested interest in making sure pre-orders are FINAL so that they do not have angry customers.


And yet, they're (apparently) totes cool with incomplete books sold the regular way.


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

They imply in their own instructions that you while you are required to deliver the file on its due date, you are allowed to update the file up to three days prior to the release date. (for those saying final is final)

Taken from Amazon's own pre-order frequently asked questions page-

Delivering your book on schedule is required for you to retain access to pre-order. *You will not be able to update your book 3 days before the release **date*. If you delay or cancel a pre-order book, you will be unable to list any book for pre-order for one year.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Trish McCallan said:


> Taken from Amazon's own pre-order frequently asked questions page-
> 
> Delivering your book on schedule is required for you to retain access to pre-order. *You will not be able to update your book 3 days before the release **date*. If you delay or cancel a pre-order book, you will be unable to list any book for pre-order for one year.


This. There's not really any reason to debate what Amazon means by "final file", since the KDP instructions specifically allow for that final file to be updated until the 3 day window, at which point there should be no further updates. Plenty of authors are updating files after the 10 day mark but before the 3 day and not having problems with it. I wouldn't read wolfrom's getting flagged on this as an indication file updates in general are disallowed now. More likely something specific about wolfrom's circumstance.


----------



## Mystery Maven (Sep 17, 2014)

Trish McCallan said:


> They imply in their own instructions that you while you are required to deliver the file on its due date, you are allowed to update the file up to three days prior to the release date. (for those saying final is final)
> 
> Taken from Amazon's own pre-order frequently asked questions page-
> 
> Delivering your book on schedule is required for you to retain access to pre-order. *You will not be able to update your book 3 days before the release **date*. If you delay or cancel a pre-order book, you will be unable to list any book for pre-order for one year.


And that, my friends, confirms that "final file" doesn't mean "you can't change it" in Amazon-ese.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

wolfrom said:


> Hmm... now I'm more confused... and I didn't think that was possible...
> 
> KDP Support says it was a mistake and my access to pre-order has been restored.
> 
> But I'm not seeing the option on the title I was setting up. So maybe it just takes time to propagate...


That sounds promising, though, wolfrom! Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm going through pre-order process so will look out for all of these issues. Thanks to the OP.


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

Kayla. said:


> I'm glad that KDP forgave you
> [..]
> Next time, maybe you should ask the board first before doing something you might regret.


They didn't forgive me, they stated that it was a mistake on their end.

And it doesn't sound like the people on this board would have come to a consensus had I asked for advice.

As far as my feelings getting hurt, I've been around kboards long enough to be used to the rather unfriendly tone that comes out of it from time to time. I don't understand it, but I'm used to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wolfrom, has the option to preorder shown up?

Betsy


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wolfrom, has the option to preorder shown up?


It hasn't. I'm pretty sure I'll need to contact KDP support again.


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

An update: KDP customer service has restored my pre-order access.


----------



## TheWriter (Oct 1, 2014)

I think the 1 year ban is reasonable. It's a strong enough slap on the hand that author's are weary to put anything up that might not be polished by turn in date.


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

wolfrom said:


> An update: KDP customer service has restored my pre-order access.


glad you finally got it resolved


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

wolfrom said:


> An update: KDP customer service has restored my pre-order access.


Excellent news.


----------



## leonard0 (Feb 3, 2016)

I published a preorder last week and was certain to have everything included in it, but i received an email on the 18th that my 10 day pre-publishing deadline had past and i've been banned for 1 year.

I went on my bookshelf and noticed the book, but i jut clicked edit and then "publish preorder" without uploading any different content than was already there!

Then i contacted support by email and got a response that nothing could be done, has anyone had preorder ban issues recently?
Resolutions?

I'll contact them by phone tomorrow for sure..


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I had my preorder status revoked for a year as well.

Now I am waiting out my time.

The day I posted a book for preorder, I got an email about applying for the Kindle Scout program. 

I actually contacted Amazon before I pulled the preorder to see if there was anything that could be done since the program was new and my timing was horrible. In the end, I decided to go for Kindle Scout and accept the ramifications.

Lesson learned...now I know a little more about Kindle Scout and preorders.


----------



## Zaitsev (Feb 21, 2016)

wolfrom said:


> It hasn't. I'm pretty sure I'll need to contact KDP support again.


Been reading this and feel bad for you. Hope it works out. It's the kind of stress no-one needs.


----------



## Mari Oliver (Feb 12, 2016)

cblewgolf said:


> I was banned after submitting my final proof the day before it was due. I contacted KDP and they told me I forgot to click the "final" button. I was lucky enough to have the ban lifted. Hope it works out for you.


Lol I was banned too. I think the time zones are off? I don't know. We live in Alaska and are behind everyone it seems so basically I didn't make the deadline which totally sucked. Probably not a laughing matter since it would be convenient to have preorder access. Lately though, I've been thinking of e-mailing Amazon to see if they'd forgive me but after reading this thread it seems like a no go. Anyway, you're not alone.


----------



## Mari Oliver (Feb 12, 2016)

wolfrom said:


> An update: KDP customer service has restored my pre-order access.


Oh heck yea. Guess I didn't read far ahead enough. Maybe I'll send them an email after all. The worst they can say is no.


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

I was banned for missing my preorder deadline but appealed and had it reinstated. Now I have a preorder coming up and I'm biting my nails and intend to have a FINAL FINAL COPY done two days before the preorder 10 day deadline. I'll do a final read through on day 11 before the deadline and then will make sure any last minute typos get fixed before the 10 days.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

AuthorX said:


> It says clearly on Amazon support:
> *
> Warning: Your final version must be uploaded at least 10 days before the release date you set*
> 
> ...


This hasn't been true for me. I constantly make changes even after uploading the final. There might be a lock down, but I don't think it's ten days out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

tamaraheiner said:


> This hasn't been true for me. I constantly make changes even after uploading the final. There might be a lock down, but I don't think it's ten days out.


You must check the "this is the final version" 10 days out, otherwise you get a ban. You can still continue to modify it however, up until 3 days before the preorder, but "final version" must stay checked at that 10 day mark.


----------



## doolittle03 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes, as per Anma Natsu. I had a pre-order in Feb. Uploaded the "final draft" before the deadline. Clicked "this is my final draft". Received the confirmation email from KDP congratulating me on making the deadline (they had sent two nagging emails earlier because I had not uploaded the "final"). Then on poking through the thing, I found some icks, corrected them and uploaded the clean "final" draft within the 3-day window. After that, the link goes gray and you can't upload anything (because they need the time to review, I guess).


----------



## . (Sep 19, 2013)

(Just an aside -- everything on this thread before Reply #58 is from 2014.)


----------



## doolittle03 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hah! You're right! I guess stories about pre-order bans never get tiresome.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

wolfrom said:


> They didn't forgive me, they stated that it was a mistake on their end.
> 
> And it doesn't sound like the people on this board would have come to a consensus had I asked for advice.
> 
> As far as my feelings getting hurt, I've been around kboards long enough to be used to the rather unfriendly tone that comes out of it from time to time. I don't understand it, but I'm used to it.


In the future, you can ABSOLUTELY CHANGE YOUR FINAL FILE until they lock you out 2-3 days before publication. I do it all the time. So glad you got your ban lifted. I have a lot of friends that this happened to as well, you're not alone.


----------



## leonard0 (Feb 3, 2016)

My ban got lifted as well!

The first person i contacted via email said she couldn't do anything, then i explained the circumstances in a second email and this time my ban got lifted. 

In my case I had published everything 2-3 days before the 10 day deadline, but someone how there was a bug either with my browser or on the form, and something didn't make it through, however it was greyed out as if it had been successfully published for preorder.

Then upon receiving the email on day 10 about the deadline, and me being banned i instantly (probably 10 minutes in) went to check it, and republished it as preorder to make sure (not changing anything). So i'm pretty sure there are some issues with the form that happen from time to time.

Amazon's always got great service.


----------

